# New from N. Wisconsin



## Chaos in bloom (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey everyone. I live in Amery Wisconsin, and I just got a snowboard for Christmas, after expressing some interest in the idea of it. So I naturally have a few questions. I have tried searching and answered a few of them, but others don't tend to be a simple "yes/no" answer. 

I have a Millenium 3 Haze board.
Lamar boots
Lamar bindings. 

I'm between 6' and 6'1. Roughly 210lbs. I wear a size 12 shoe. And I'm white. (If that means anything, let it know my balance is a bit... lacking, and I can't dance.)

Now. The board I have is a 163W and It just looks large to me. I have seen the sizing chart that my brother got for reference, but it was kinda vague. I'm just curious if this setup will work for me, or if I need to tell my brother we need to reorder. I don't wanna hurt his feelings though, because it was a gift, and I really do love it. It fits my taste perfectly. (I'm a sucker for pin-up style art.)

Any help on that would be perfect. 

Also, I have mixed reviews about waxing. I have read that you don't NEED to wax it for a few runs, and I'm told that it is highly recommended. I know that it couldn't hurt. If for nothing more, it protects it a little more. I'm pretty good with DIY projects, but I learn best with hands on demonstration. SO... I doubt I will be waxing myself for a bit at least. Maybe the 3rd or 4th waxing I'll test my hand. 

Anyways. Thanks for any and all help. Feel free to flame away. I know how forums are, but I admit, I'm a newb. I have tried searching though, I just want a more specific opinion to my size and what not versus my specific set up. 

-Chaos


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well, with a size 12 shoe a wide board is pretty much a given. As to the length, it sounds about right. I'm 5'10" and my board is a 160. In general, park rats tend to have shorter boards and downhillers tend to have longer ones. For your first board, it's not worth sweating the difference.

As far as waxing, a lot of people only wax their boards once a year. I'm not saying that's good, just that it's possible. I do my own, probably every 5-6 times up. I don't know if wax protects the board necessarily, but it does make a difference with speed.


----------



## Chaos in bloom (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot Donutz. I appreciate the input. I just went out today and I was happy with most everything. I need to adjust my bindings a little closer however. Waxing would benefit, but it wasn't exactly necessary. I do feel the edges need to be angled a bit though. Right now, they are just boxed, and there wasn't much slowing down. It was more so grab and throw. It happens though. Thanks again man.


----------

